# Farewell sweet Betzie 01/09/08-05/26/09



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

I am sad to inform all of you that Betzie has crossed over to the Rainbow bridge. Megan and Gary had to make the very hard decision to let her go today. 

The story of her short, special life started on January 9, 2008. She was born the smallest of the litter. Her Mother pushed her away and refused to nurse her. Between her breeder's heroic measures and her zest for life, she made it. Molly, a mother of a litter born three weeks after Betzie's took her in and cared for her as if she was her own. Megan immediately fell for the tiny fighter. All along we were thinking that it could be a liver shunt keeping her small, so her breeder did the blood tests to check her out. At twelve weeks, the vet gave her a clean bill of health. Then after six months, she started to have episodes of fanting spells. Megan took her into the vet and he found a heart murmur. They then took her to Purdue to run tests and that is when they found out that the holes in her heart never closed after she was born. Her heart couldn't circulate the oxygen through her body like a normal heart. She would still run and play the crazy way she always did until some months ago. She started to have frantic episodes where she couldn't catch her breath. The running and playing all but stopped. It became a chore for her to go outside to potty. Megan and Gary knew the time had come to let their sweet girl go. Megan looked to Betzie as her soulmate for both of them have had many challenges in their lives. Please help me put our arms around all of the Atkins clan as they go through one of life's hardest moments....Saying goodbye to the ones we hold most dear.

I felt the need to post this because I am the owner of Betzie's father. Megan kept this off the list because of the respect she has for me not because I didn't want Betzie's story to be known. She has the right for her life to be validated and acknowleged. Her breeder and I are standing right by Megan and Gary as all of your breeders should stand by you. We can only do what is human, Mother nature sometimes has other plans. 

Rest in peace, our little trainwreck, we'll see you again on the other side and boy will we have a great time! Love ya.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you for sharing, we all feel their pain.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am so sorry for your lost of your little fur baby, you tried so hard to keep alive and healthy. Your fur baby's heart just could not handle the life of a Hav, you did the right thing. I am so sad, we are here for you. :hug:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Thank you for sharing Betzie's story Jennifer. Love and prayers to Megan and her family during this hard time.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

The story brings tears to my eyes and my heart aches for Betzie's family. My thoughts are with them. It's a very painful loss to have to go through. Thank you for sharing her story.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Tears welling up.......
Carole


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I am so sorry Megan. My heart goes out to you and your family. Thank you for sharing this info Jennifer.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of Betzie's passing.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Rest in peace sweet baby girl.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Megan, I'm so sorry. 
Rest in peace little Betzie knowing that everyone that knew you loved you and did everything they could to be sure your short life was a full one in which you knew nothing but love.

My thoughts and prayers are with Megan, Gary, Jennifer and Betzie's breeder.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Leeann said:


> Rest in peace sweet baby girl.


OH, Leeann. That picture brings back so many memories. Remember the tutu?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Megan, I'm sitting here devastated for you and your loss of sweet little Betzie. It's hard enough to lose them when they've had a chance to be all they were meant to be, and to live a long life in our hearts and homes. There are no words here other than to say I'm glad you're not alone and I'm holding you in a wet cyber hug.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jennifer Clevenger said:


> OH, Leeann. That picture brings back so many memories. Remember the tutu?


Oh boy do I remember the tutu, it came all the way back to MA with me... I think Brad was trying to steal Betzie, he loved her so much.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug::hug:My thoughts and prayers are with Megan, Gary, Jennifer and Betzie's breeder:hug::hug:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I am so sorry for your devastating loss. Prayers and love to Megan, her family, to you Jennier and Betzie's breeder.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I remember seeing that picture of Betzie way back when and could tell she was a special little girl.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Megan & Gary:

Please know we are sending tender hugs to you and our deepest sympathies at the crossing of Betzie. But know in your hearts that you did all you could and loved this special little girl with all your heart. 

And Jennifer Thank You so much for sharing Betzie's story with us and we are sending you & Betzie's breeder hugs to ease your pain at losing this very special little one.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

All I can say right now is thank you all soo much....she will be missed everyday....will write more but cant do it....going to lay down.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That picture is adorable. Hugs and love to you Megan.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I am so sorry to read this sad news.....:hug: My heart goes out to Megan,Gary,all the fur kids,Jennifer,and Betzie's breeder. My deepest sympathies to you all.....:angel::grouphug::angel:


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Jen - you told Betzie's story so eloquently! It had me (and I'm sure many others) in tears. I had been hoping for a better outcome for Betzie. As I told Megan - she was a wonderful "hu-mom" to Betzie and gave her a wonderful, happy life. It's the most difficult thing in the world to let go - even when it's clearly the best choice for our fur-babies. Hugs to Megan & Gary. :hug:


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. She sounds like she was a very special little girl and clearly was much loved.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm crying for all of you in your loss of little Betzie. You all gave her the best chance at life, and the BEST life while she had it. She knew only love and care.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I am so sorry for all of you over the loss of Betzie. She was adorable and will not be forgotten. 
:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hi all - it is Laurie F - I am at Megans with her and unable to get on my name so I am posting under hers. 

As most of you know, I made a trip out to Indiana to visit with Megan. First to visit my good friend, but also to help her through this difficult time. Although Megan asked me to write something up for the forum regarding this, Jennifer beat me to it - but she still asked that I post what I wanted to say.

Betzie's Little Ray of Hope - or Betzie Jo as she was so affectionately called, passed away today in the loving arms of her Daddy with Mommy there as well. She was born on 1/9/08 - a very tiny little girl. She was not exptected to do well but with Megan's love and determination - daily bottle feedings at the breeeders - she grew some & was able to go home with Megan. At three months of age she was only 3.7 lbs! But Betzie was a fighter and came home to her new family!! Megan always knew that there was a strong change of medical issues with her and could be in for a long road. But for those of you who know Megan, she is a tiny but mighty lady herself, and knew that Betzie was the right companion for her! This was not a bad breeder or breeding issue. 
Betzie was a gift from God that Megan was blessed to care for until he called her back home. 

Sadly, Megan and Gary got the bad news about her condition 2 days before Nationals last year. Jennifer explained her condition in her post. Megan came to Nationals, but kept her sadness to herself so others could enjoy the thrill and joys of the event. 

Over the last few months, Betzie began having diffculties catching her breath, even after a small amount of play. Sadly the symptoms worsened to the point that she struggled to breath with any activity at all. The hardest part is that Betzie was one of the most friendly, bouncy, kissy, cuddly Havs I have ever met. She was her worst enemy when it came to greeting people as she got so excited that it made her worse. 

Megan & Gary have spoiled this "little gift" for the last year and a half, although I think that she GAVE THEM way more than they ever gave her. She was a loved, sweet, adored little black bundle of joy!

I promised Megan that I would post about her and this journey that they have been on for so long. She did not share this journey with many as she wanted everyone to know of Betzie as a normal happy Havanese - which she was! The time that I have been able to spend with her before her passing has been a blessing and an absolute joy! As hard as this is for them, we all know that Megan gave this little girl the chance to have a life, full of warmth, treats, cuddles, clothes, strollers, toys - but most of all she always knew that she was LOVED!!!

She will be sadly missed by us all, but especially her Mommy and Daddy, and she will be mourned by her sisters Lizzie, Ginger and Jillie! 

Our prayers are with you guys!!
Laurie


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

in loving memory of a wonderful Hav- Betzie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Laurie, I'm so glad you could be with Megan at this time. 

Megan, although you shared your grief and worry with few, you kept a brave front all these months and held strong for Betsie. I have thought of you often since the National Specialty. 

I'm glad she was blessed to be yours and you to be hers.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

All I can say right now is THANK YOU all soo much!!!! Laurie...words cannot describe how I much I appreciate all you have done.
Jennifer I love you and I am sooo thankful to have been blessed to call you my friend and breeder. You have been there for us through this whole journey....even takin them in for a week while we were on vacation.Please give Cooper a hug and kiss from Betzie and I.
Leeann you have been there as well through this journey and listened to me and been very supportive. I cant wait to see you all and give you all big hugs!!
I will post more but I am a mess right now.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Rest in peace, sweet Betzie :angel: 

Megan~ I bet Shadow was there to greet her at the Bridge when she arrived :hug:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I know she was....Lauire says Hi and she loved that thought.
They are doing there RLH!!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

My heart goes out to all of you. 
She was a beautiful little girl.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I know this is so heart wrenching. My prayers are with you all.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh Megan, I'm so sorry. :grouphug:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I am so sad for you. I'm sitting here balling my eyes out. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. May Betzie rest in peace. It's wonderful that you were able to love (and spoil) her for her short life and receive all the gifts that she was here to give.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

casperkeep said:


> Hi all - it is Laurie F - I am at Megans with her and unable to get on my name so I am posting under hers.
> 
> As most of you know, I made a trip out to Indiana to visit with Megan. First to visit my good friend, but also to help her through this difficult time. Although Megan asked me to write something up for the forum regarding this, Jennifer beat me to it - but she still asked that I post what I wanted to say.
> 
> ...


Laurie,

I think you said it better than me!!!! Thanks for being you and caring for Megan. It helps to have people around who understand the love we have for our dogs and the huge loss that comes along with it. We are all there with you in thought and prayers!


----------



## tikaboo (Aug 9, 2008)

Thank you for sharing, I am so sorry for your loss. May you find comfort and joy in all the happy memories she touched your life with. :angel:Though she is not physically with you now, she will be in your hearts forever.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm sending you the warmest hug, Megan. Betzie meant the world to you. I so enjoyed all your posts and pictures of her. You made her short life an absolutely wonderful one, and I hope that brings you comfort. My heartfelt condolences to you, Gary, and the other puppies. And to you as well, Jennifer, it was noble of you to post this.

Thank you, Laurie, for sharing Betzie's story with us. I'm in tears. Hugs to you all.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thank you Laurie! More hugs to you Meghan. The thought of Shadow greeting Betzie and a special RLH made the ache I feel a little less,


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

so sad to read this. all my best megan.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Megan, I'm so sorry to see this. I know you and Gary loved Betzie to bits, and I hope you are doing OK.:hug:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Megan and Gary,
I'm so sorry for you.
Sincere condolences on your loss.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

The minute I read Jennifer's post earlier I understood your visit there Laurie. One of these days your wings will grow bigger than you are. That's why I said I was so glad Megan was not alone going through this. I vividly remember the day we had to put my beloved Christopher down. He'd been badly injured and lived for almost four years with no sphincter control and the inability to walk, dragging his hind legs behind him. On the day we lost him, I cried my eyes out, only to see him hours later, semi transparent but very much there, running across the lawn. I knew it was a message that he was now whole and released from the misery that his life had become. I know your little Betzie will be running and playing with all the others who went before her to the rainbow bridge where they await our all too familiar footstep. God bless you all.

My apologies for not mentioning Jennifer and Gary in my earlier post and Betzie's breeder. I know today's sadness is felt far and wide.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

So sorry for your loss.

Hugs,
Amanda


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Betzie, I know you are fine where you are now - go catch those squirrels, have fun and race to that Rainbow Bridge for your wait when the time comes for all who love you.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Megan, I'm so very sorry to read about your loss. Hugs to you and 'run Betzie run' to your little angel.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

OH I am so very sorry. Prayers going up for all who are grieving this loss.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Megan, I am so sorry to hear about Betzie. I know how much you loved her and how much joy she brought to you and your family. I will always remember her in her little pink tutu and other outfits! :hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:angel: You posts have all touched my heart and my eyes are full....:angel:

Just imagine Shadow and Betzie playing at rainbow bridge.....


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Megan I know how painful this is. 

Ladies the thought of sweet Betzie being greeted at The Bridge by dear Shadow and my darling Domino brings a moment of solice to my heart.

((((Hugs))))


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the loss of sweet little Betzie. :grouphug:


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Megan....I am so sorry to read about Betzie. I know you loved her very much. As you and I talked before because my Jammies also has a hole in her heart and other issues. God didn't give them to us to love and care for...he gave US TO THEM...because they needed us. It is so heart wrenching. I am crying as I write this because I do understand your pain.
God bless you.
Debbie*


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I am sorry for your loss, but somehow those words just don't seem like enough. I am glad Betzie had you to care for her and love her.


----------



## kim_simcox (May 2, 2007)

*Farewell Sweet Betzie*

Bless you Megan and Gary for loving Betzie the way you did and still do. She will be missed very much. You two gave her such a wonderful life and the best home she could ever have. Rest in peace little Betzie. God Bless you both Kim


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Meghan,
I'm so sorry for the passing of your Betzie, I do know what a painful thing it is. My sympathies also for her daddy, Gary, Jennifer, her breeder and her sisters.

I always think that God choses special parents for special kids, just like you for Betzie. You gave her the most special, loving life she could possibly have.

It is a happy thought to imagine Betzie and Shadow playing RLH right over the other side of the Rainbow bridge.

Give your other babies extra loving Meghan and treasure your wonderful memories that you'll always have of little Betzie.

Beverly


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kim, it is good to see you here. Please come back and post again when you are ready.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss Megan and Jennifer.  Rest in peace sweet Betzie.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Megan..

So sorry for your loss.....

Ryan


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Just so sad to read this, Megain I am so sorry...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Megan,
Bless you and Gary and your breeder's, Kim and Jennifer. The loss hurts, hang in there and hopefully the "group hug" you can all feel.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

megan and gary, i am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

This breaks my heart. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm so sorry Jennifer and all who were in her life. 
I wonder if Mom knows best sometimes. How can you not fight for them though?
:grouphug:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I am so sorry to read about this Megan. I know you gave Betzie all the love in the world during her short life. My condolences to you and Gary.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Megan & Gary, 

I am so very sorry about your dear little Betzie. You were wonderful parents to her and know how much she will be missed by all the lives she touched.

God bless you,

Love, Libby


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Megan, I am so very sorry to hear about the loss of your sweet Betzie. I can't imagine how painful this has been for you, and it was so nice that you gave little Betzie such a wonderful life while she was here. :hug:
Gina


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am in bawling in tears...this hurts sooo muc....I just want to hole my little Betzie Boo. Mommy loves you babygirl!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Megan...:hug:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry Megan!!!!!!:hug:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Megan, for those of us that have been there we are hurting with you and know there is nothing we can say. For those of us that have not gone through this we know we will because we are only given our furbabies a short time to love and then it is time for them to go. 

Cry as much as you need to, we all understand.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Megan,
I am so sorry for your loss. There is no doubt that Betzie was where she belonged throughout her short time and that you and your family gave her everything in the world. I am so sad for you all.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

We are taking the girls for a walk here in a few...we have a nice trail five minutes from us. Hubby is outside watering her flower...Laurie has some beautiful pics of her grave.
I have not shared this with you all.
Betzie's name is very special to me. My family and I go up to Michigan every year and there is a special light house called Point Betzie. When I was born I was not suppose to make it past one but I made it. I knew that my Betzie was a fighter. Her name was Betzie Little Rae Of Hope. Rae is after my father and Betzie after our familys favorite spot. I did not give up on her because my parents did not with me. I think that is why this is soooo hard for me. The stone that is on her grave is from Point Betsie and it is shaped in a heart that Gary found one vacation. He engraved a B on it yesterday. It is sooo precious. I could not have been more blessed with my husband he is truly my rock. There are sooo many things I want to say about her but the one thing is she was a fighter and fought everyday. She lived life to the fullest. Always giving kisses and tail waggin a mile a minute. I am very sad but am relieved to know she is at peace. Thank you all for your kind words and being there for me. I know I will make it but man its sooo fresh right now. Hugs to you all!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Megan!! I'm soooooo sorry to hear about this. I had hoped, since I hadn't heard any more about Betzie's health, that she was doing well. You are a brave and incredibly loving person and I am honored to have met you and got to know you more. (((((((hugs))))))) sweetie, to you and to Gary. 

Thank you, Jennifer and Laurie, for filling us in and for being such great friends and source of support for dear Megan. 

Leeann, that is my favorite picture of little Betzie. Thank you.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

My thoughts are with all that shared in Betzie's life. She was a true beauty.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

With tears in my eyes, I am praying for everyone in Betzie's life. You took such good care of this little angel. May God give you peace in this terrible loss.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Megan~ Here's how I imagine Betzie was greeted yesterday...

* "Hey, everyone look! It's Betzie! She's come to join us!!!"*









* "Hey, Betzie! We're so glad you're here!"*









* "How about some RLH while we wait?"*


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug:Leslie what a beautiful tribute to two great havs that both went to early :angel:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

bawling...bawling


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ohhhh Leslie I am crying all over again. (((HUGS))) to you and Megan, Betzie & Shadow are both pain free and can RLH with the best of them.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Ohhhh Leslie I am crying all over again. (((HUGS))) to you and Megan, *Betzie & Shadow are both pain free and can RLH with the best of them.*


:amen:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I am so sorry to read this news. Megan, you are a good Mom because you knew when it was time to do the best thing for your furbaby....even though it was painful for you. (((hugs)))


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Megan-Your husband sounds wonderful! How blessed you are to have him and your loving family and friends in your life. Thank you for sharing your story, it's no wonder you were such a loving mommy for Betzie. I pray the pain you're feeling will be eased by the memories you have of your sweet girl.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Megan, I'm so sorry to hear you had to let your little Betzie go. Her life was much too short. Bless you for making her a loved part of your family and seeing to it she had the very best life possible!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Leslie, that's wonderful. I'll just bet Betzie and Shadow became fast friends. They are probably wondering why we are all so sad, while they are so happy to be where they are.
Megan, I hope each day gets easier for you and your husband and your memories of Betzie comfort you both.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Leslie, you helped create a beautiful picture of Betzie's arrival and all her wonderful friends who await her.

I know this is so difficult Megan...You are in my thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Megan I am truely sorry for the loss of your Betzie. She was adorable. :hug:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry to hear about this Megan. Betzie's life was too short, but she couldn't have had a more wonderful, loving home. I know how painful this time must be, and my thoughts are with you and the others who loved adorable Betzie. :hug:


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Leslie,

Those pictures are how I am going to remember Betzie. I called Megan when I saw them and we cried a good cry. Day by day I think some of the pain Megan has is going to be replaced piece by piece with all the good memories she has. Your pictures brought back to mind how she was last year when she was able to run. That is what she enjoyed most, running and spinning. When those were gone, so was a sparkle in her eye. I know how selfless her love for Betzie was when she made that awful decision. I hope I'm that strong when the time comes for my furbabies!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Ohhhh Leslie I am crying all over again. (((HUGS))) to you and Megan, Betzie & Shadow are both pain free and can RLH with the best of them.


Amen. I'm just heartbroken nevertheless. Pictures of such sweet pups. Gone too soon.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh my, Leslie and Megan, I'm in tears after reading both of your posts. Meg, you are so gallant, as was sweet Betzie, and Leslie, those pix of little Shadow, well it's all too much. . .waterworks. . . .what special spirits Betzie & Shadow were. . and how they enriched you, and us, your forum friends. . .
warmest hugs to you both. . .amy


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

WAAAAAAAAA !!!!!! Oh Leslie, you just made me bawl all over my keyboard. Still, it's a good kind of cry, I suppose. To think that these two little girls are playing together warms the heart. I feel your pain, Megan. (((((((((hugs)))))))) You are so lucky to have Gary who completely understands and supports you. I'm sure it is difficult for him too.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

No words can comfort your broken heart, I know, but my condolences to you and your DH. She is your beautiful angel puppy now.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

I am so sorry. This is so very sad. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Leslie, what a beautiful sentiment and pictures of Shadow, greeting Betzie!
I am crying again, and as hard as it was was for me, I was able to hold my tears till Megan was out of sight, so as not to upset her more! I left their house this morning, sad, as I wanted to spend more time, but I had to drive south for a little family visit - but Megan called to tell me of your post. 

Megan, you know I am thinking of you and Gary and the girls!! I dont think I need to say much more, cause you already know!! :hug:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

My heart breaks for those who loved Betsy! Thank you for sharing. Leslie--I loved your post!


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Megan I am so sorry for your lost and I know that no words can make the pain any easier but please take comfort in knowing that we are all thinking about you and Gary and in my prayers.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Leslie,
Thank you for sharing the pictures of Shadow:angel: That just reminds me that time heals all, for you to now be able share a picture of Shadow with Megan during this time or sorrow.

I love the thought of Shadow greeting Betzie at the bridge and running off to play. I think I will go to sleep with that thought tonight, takes the sorrow away alittle. 

I just hate it when someone loses their hav baby.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hi Guys!!
I just wanted you all to know that I am better and better each day. I still see her laying on the back of the couch at times. My girls have been very loving to me. Jillee will just come and lay with me. On wensday nite we took Jillee to her first agility class. She loved and so did I. I am sighned up to have Jillee take the Delta Society Therapy class. I am going to stay at Jennifers house and we are taking Jillee and her sister Gracie.
I have the option of getting a puppy from my breeder. They are five weeks old. I have time decide if I am ready. Part of me is but the other part feels guilty. I have went and looked at them. I am thinking of getting a male....that was want we wanted next anyways. I will post pics when I have them. Laurie and I went while she was here so she has some good pics. I know we will make the right decision. Hubby would like to wait because we have had puppies for the last two years but he did say it was up tp me. Betzie was born on Gary and I's dating anniversary...he called her our love child...thses puppies were born on my parents anniversary....so that makes it harder for me. I just pray that I will make the right decision for all of us.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Megan,
I think it's great that you are doing agility and also taking the Delta Society Classes. It will be a good way of distracting you from the loss of Betzie, and helping you to heal in a very positive way.

You and Jillee will have some good one-on-one time and can end up helping people when you do therapy work.

As to getting another puppy, I'm sure you'll make the right decision.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Meg, It sounds like you are healing and doing healthy things to assuage your grief re Betzie. It's so great that Jillee loves agility. As for a new pup, I'm sure you will make the right decision. Sending hugs, amy


----------



## kimoh (Jul 5, 2007)

Megan,

Words cannot express how sorry I am for your loss. Bless you for giving Betzie such a loving home for her short life. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Megan-So good to hear that you're doing well. Hugs to you!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Megan,

I'm so happy you have the fun puppy things to focus on. These babies are so sensitive to our feelings. It helps to have them by your side. As for the puppy, it might not be a bad time to bring another angel into your world but only you will know if the time is right. Do whatever your gut tells you to.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Megan- I am glad you are doing better and how great is it that you are getting so involved with Jillee- I am starting to wonder which Dash likes better, agility or therapy dog (we just had an amazing visit). If you question whether you are ready or not, I would wait especially since the puppy stage is so much work (couldn't they come already trained?) I am sure there will be more puppies and it seems you have a great breeder.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Megan,
I am very sorry for your lose. Glad to hear you are doing better.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Well I started to clean things out and I have found so many clothes that she would wear. I am really missing her right now. Hubby is fishing I am here with the girls. It is very quiet here without. I know she is better off but I think there are times when I realize what happen and man it hurts.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

:grouphug: Just wanted to send you a hug. Glad you're talking about her and dealing with the sadness. I'm sure you've been talking to people too. I know that was helpful for me when I went thru this. It was nice to be able to talk to another animal lover and cry and reminise. It really does just take time. I still get sad when certain things remind me of Ruby but thankfully (after almost 2 years) I'm not brought to tears (for the most part). So glad you have your other furbabies to hug although I know nothing will fill the emptiness you feel for Betzie. Take care.


----------



## Harry the Happy Havanese (Apr 1, 2009)

We are so sorry to hear about your loss. Our little friends give us so much and ask for so little in return. Farewell Betzie, farewell....... woof......:angel:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Megan, so many emotions. It's hard to not think of Betzie, but try and think of the happy times you had and that you and Gary have such big hearts that it's only normal you'd love to have another Hav to open your home to. You will make the right decision when it's time, hon. ((hugs))


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Megan,
I am glad you are doing better today, I am so sorry about Betzie. I know when I lost my first dog it was just one of the hardest times in my life. Sending you :hug::hug: it will take sometime and some days will be better than others.
Go with your heart - when it comes time to getting a new puppy. I am glad your husband is leaving it up to you to decide...good guy.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Megan,
I am glad you are doing better today, I am so sorry about Betzie. I know when I lost my first dog it was just one of the hardest times in my life. Sending you :hug::hug: it will take sometime and some days will be better than others.
Go with your heart - when it comes time to getting a new puppy. I am glad your husband is leaving it up to you to decide...good guy.


----------

